# [Worklog] Raikkok´s DESK



## Raikkok (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi everybody 

I want to share with you the renders of my next project.

This is my second modding project (scratch build better said). 
Before this one, i tried with another one (MOTM January on Bit-tech), but at final don´t go ahead because there were problems with the welder´s work. So in place of that, i gonna start another one 















































Obviously, you can comment, tell your impressions, etc..

I will try to start asap.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2012)

this looks interesting Raikkok, so i will follow the thread


----------



## Raikkok (Apr 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> this looks interesting Raikkok, so i will follow the thread



hehe, thanks Puma

Probably i will modify the next thing (i´m making the sketchup):

The central body of the mod will go down and only stand at the top of desk the two radiators and the monitor.

The only problem of the renders i show is the monitor is too high.. But there are several fixes, one of them it´s the before one i described


----------



## t_ski (Apr 12, 2012)

Is there a purpose for the white blocks on each side? They look like they would be good to mount speakers on.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 12, 2012)

wall mount the monitor


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 12, 2012)

looks good, but I would mount all of it under the desk. Then use a plexiglass desktop to see all the hard work and cool stuff and keep all of my desktop space for things like Mountain dew and beer. hehehe How tall are you because if you're short then it looks like you'll be looking up at your monitor and that's bad.. You don't want neck problems down the road.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 12, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> looks good, but I would mount all of it under the desk. Then use a plexiglass desktop to see all the hard work and cool stuff and keep all of my desktop space for things like Mountain dew and beer.



Like this maybe?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133193


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 12, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Like this maybe?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133193



yep great design. I've been following that build. He wouldn't have to lose his total design. Just Mount it under the desk and use the p-glass to see it. 

EDIT: He'll miss all of that landscape when it's gone..


----------



## Raikkok (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi everybody 

Thanks for your ideas

Yes, the idea, as i told you, it´s put down the body central of the mod and stand up the two laterals or radiators 

The radiators have a wide of moreless (with the space for fans, etc..) of 140 mm, so don´t mind if they are up.

Yes, the idea is put down the body central and make at the top a windows to see the interior 

If you don´t understand something, tell me (english is not my native language and i make an effort to explain my  ideas  )


----------



## Raikkok (Apr 12, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Is there a purpose for the *white blocks* on each side? They look like they would be good to mount speakers on.



That white blocks are the reservoirs  

But in the real life there will have circle form. Probably 150 mm. I don´t know the brand yet 
Alphacool probably


----------



## Raikkok (May 9, 2012)

Hello after a long time!

Yesterday I bought this machine:






I´m waiting come with me soon 

Also i´m very glad to announce four sponsors to this project:























Many thanks to all to colaborate in it

Probably asap i will show updates


----------



## AsRock (May 9, 2012)

Raikkok said:


> hehe, thanks Puma
> 
> Probably i will modify the next thing (i´m making the sketchup):
> 
> ...



Glad you realized that, when my TV was not even that high and neck  issue's kicked in. 

I would eith put those HDD's were the rads are or on the lower area hopefully be able find some sata cables that long although when i used long ass sata cable my raid setups were more prone to fail.


----------



## Fuganater (May 9, 2012)

Will you be runing tubing or pipes out the back of the desk?


----------



## Raikkok (May 9, 2012)

Thanks AsRock for your comments 

Fuganater, tubing


----------



## Raikkok (May 10, 2012)

the redesign is similar to this sketchup:






Cheers!


----------



## Fuganater (May 10, 2012)

Just a friendly suggestion if you don't know how to...

I have a tutorial on how to make bends in tubing. Not sure if you just did it the way you did for speed or what. You did very well but this may give you a better sense of where the bends will be.

You can see it here: http://fugatech.wordpress.com/category/tutorials/


----------



## Raikkok (May 10, 2012)

I did for speed.. but the tutorial you made, it´s very very useful 

I take a look

Thanks Fuganater


----------



## Raikkok (May 17, 2012)

Here some pics from Aquatuning, Alphacool, Masterkleer and Phobya´sponsorship

Many thanks guys for trust in my project 



















































Cheers!!


----------

